

Why Everyone Should Get Funded (Once) - thesyndicate
http://bhargreaves.com/2010/05/funded-once/

======
swolchok
It seems incredible to me that someone would consider funding a profit-making
venture to be an act of philanthropy.

~~~
cabalamat
> _It seems incredible to me that someone would consider funding a profit-
> making venture to be an act of philanthropy._

Fortunately, it doesn't seem incredible to the people at Kiva --
<http://www.kiva.org/>

